# Any guess on what brand frame this is ?



## schwinnderella (May 3, 2021)

_ *I see no serial anyone have a guess?*_


----------



## Coalfield (May 4, 2021)

Velobase only shows one headset for BSA and it looks to predate your model, tho with some similarity.





__





						VeloBase.com - Component: BSA
					





					velobase.com


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2021)

Not BSA pattern lugs. Especially the rear chainstay bridge.
Chainset was bought in and used by countless manufacturers as a top quality component and sign of a quality build.
Don't forget that BSA didn't actually offer complete frames for sale for many years after they started producing parts.
The lugwork and rear dropouts are the key to this  framebuilder.
Quality frame.
Could be by one of the early specialist USA framebuilders.


----------

